# Stolen Grey Miniature pony - Leicestershire Feb 2015



## DebbieCG (22 February 2015)

In case this hasn't been shared/posted on H&H

Details of stolen grey pony from Leicestershire, please keep a look out for him

http://www.equinedata.co.uk/equines/ED132.html


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2015)

poor little mite, I hope he is found quickly


----------



## equinedata (28 February 2015)

Thank you DebbieCG for posting this


----------



## Princess16 (3 March 2015)

I do hope he is found safe and well. Hugs to you can't imagine how you must be feeling :-(


----------



## equinedata (14 April 2015)

Little Sam is still missing :-(

www.equinedata.co.uk/equines/ED132.html


----------

